# AX-414 Dipstick?



## LGLDSR (Feb 10, 2015)

Great forum you have here, thank you.

Can someone confirm for me if the Ariens AX-414 does or does not have an oil fill *dipstick*? I am finding conflicting information on the web. This snow thrower is a current model on a Deluxe 28, purchased a few days ago.

On page 9 of the Engine Manual it shows a drawing of both the small _and_ large dipstick. Manual is dated 03.25.14, Rev A.

Note the photograph of the bottom of the cap for the upper oil tube which appears to have had (as crazy as this sounds) the dipstick portion of it separate (if in fact it would have been glued into the cap during manufacturing). Unfortunately I am unable to post the photograph.

Can someone please put this question to rest?

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know about your specific engine, but normally there is a screw through that post in the center that holds the dipstick to the cap. Can you shine a flashlight down the hole or maybe through the lower holes on the sides and see if you see anything loose in there?


----------



## LGLDSR (Feb 10, 2015)

Shryp said:


> I don't know about your specific engine, but normally there is a screw through that post in the center that holds the dipstick to the cap. Can you shine a flashlight down the hole or maybe through the lower holes on the sides and see if you see anything loose in there?


Thank you for the near instant reply!

Prior to starting this new snow thrower I checked the oil level with the bottom dipstick. The level was fine. After having finished the driveway I checked the oil level using the top ("Hi Dipstick') and was shocked to see that it was not attached to the cap. Upon examining the cap it appears that the dipstick portion was in fact glued in place to the cap during the manufacturing process, if in fact that is residual glue that I am seeing in the photograph. If it is of one piece construction, then this was snapped off either during manufacturing or when oil was put into the unit either by LCT, Ariens or the mechanics at the shop. In looking down the Hi-Dipstick tube with a flashlight one can faintly see a very small portion of that yellow dipstick. At first I thought it might be the small dipstick that I was seeing as it is in close proximity. So I then removed that.

There is a yellow piece of something there. Whether that is one of many pieces floating around in the crankcase or the entire dipstick I am unable to ascertain. The piece that I can see is on a horizontal plane indicating that it is floating.

This is serious if that is in fact the dipstick. This engine uses splash lubrication which means that the dipstick that is now floating around the crankcase, in whole or in part(s), can be thrown up against the cylinder wall when the cylinder is exposed on the upward stroke of the piston. This can leading to scoring of the cylinder walls thus rendering the engine on this $1,400.00 snow-thrower nothing but a large and expensive paperweight. Hopefully scoring or other damage has not already occurred.

This is driving me nuts. I need to find an exploded view of that engine, the AX-414.

Any thoughts? I tried to get through to Ariens Tech Support today but according to the Receptionist their phones were down.


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

The AX414 on my 30 inch SHO, has only one dipstick..on top of the motor...where there would be a "bottom" dipstick on the smaller motors is sealed...I know on some of the smaller engines you check the oil from the bottom and if you can see it..it's full...the "high dipstick"...is irrelevant as far as I know...also didn't know that they were putting a 414 on a Deluxe 28...maybe you don't have a 414 not sure


----------



## LGLDSR (Feb 10, 2015)

buddman said:


> The AX414 on my 30 inch SHO, has only one dipstick..on top of the motor...where there would be a "bottom" dipstick on the smaller motors is sealed...I know on some of the smaller engines you check the oil from the bottom and if you can see it..it's full...the "high dipstick"...is irrelevant as far as I know...also didn't know that they were putting a 414 on a Deluxe 28...maybe you don't have a 414 not sure


Yep, 414cc. They ran out of the smaller 2xx cc engines and substituted the 414 engine for a very limited period of time.


----------



## Ljay (Feb 8, 2015)

My deluxe 28 with the AX-414 has a small yellow cap on the bottom right of the motor and the dip-stick is attached on the inside of the cap. 

Ljay


----------



## LGLDSR (Feb 10, 2015)

Ljay said:


> My deluxe 28 with the AX-414 has a small yellow cap on the bottom right of the motor and the dip-stick is attached on the inside of the cap.
> 
> Ljay


There should be an upper one as well.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The cap on my 414 engine (picture attached) does not look like the thumbnail one you attached. The metal end fits into a slot in the cap whereas yours has a round opening. That style of cap would usually have the metal part bent at a right angle and secured with a screw into the round opening and the metal dipstick is free to rotate. It does not look like anything is missing to me except perhaps for a sealing O ring.

As noted by others my 414 engine has non removable plugs where you have a dipstick. When looking down into the crankcase and seeing something yellow, could that be a reflection of the light source you are using?

I think your dealer is going to say that everything is as it is supposed to be.

Good luck.


----------



## LGLDSR (Feb 10, 2015)

Town said:


> The cap on my 414 engine (picture attached) does not look like the thumbnail one you attached. The metal end fits into a slot in the cap whereas yours has a round opening. That style of cap would usually have the metal part bent at a right angle and secured with a screw into the round opening and the metal dipstick is free to rotate. It does not look like anything is missing to me except perhaps for a sealing O ring.
> 
> As noted by others my 414 engine has non removable plugs where you have a dipstick. When looking down into the crankcase and seeing something yellow, could that be a reflection of the light source you are using?
> 
> ...


Many thanks, much appreciated. My 414cc does in fact have a lower cap as well. I am going to talk to Ariens T/S today and see what I can find out. I'll post what I learn. Thanks again.


----------



## gto4evr (Feb 6, 2015)

I just got my Plat 30 sho with the 414 last week, the top dipstick is attached to the cap on mine.


----------



## LGLDSR (Feb 10, 2015)

gto4evr said:


> I just got my Plat 30 sho with the 414 last week, the top dipstick is attached to the cap on mine.


Attached with a screw?


----------



## Ljay (Feb 8, 2015)

Town said:


> I think your dealer is going to say that everything is as it is supposed to be.
> 
> Good luck.


I agree


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My dealer was talking to Ariens on another matter and was told that when they run out of parts they substitute compatible parts that may have a different spec than the current Ariens specifications. There is small print in the Ariens material that says this is OK. This may be an explanation for the engine and engine parts to differ on some machines.


----------



## rnormore (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a Ariens 28 Deluxe Plus and it also only has the lower dipstick. My top oil cap look the same as yours. I am hoping there was no oil dipstick on the top.


----------

